# Distance from gas line to (sub) panel?



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Any regulations regarding the minimum distance from a gas supply line to a sub panel? 

I need to add a sub panel in our house, and the obvious place to put it is right near where the gas line comes in. I can change the gas run so it's not over the panel (giving me my clearence reqirements) but I can't get it very far away. Can I be w/in say 1' of a gas line? Or do I need to find another location for my sub panel? If it matters panel will likely be 100A


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

No distance requirement that I am aware of. The only requirement is the clearance provided for the panel itself. I cannot see a gas line impeding clearance. Now you would not want the gas line in front of the panel door.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

There are class action lawsuits about thin-walled yellow gas lines; a single spark from lightning-induced voltage on the gas lines/power lines punctures them and then you have a gas-fed fire inside the wall.

1' should be plenty of spacing, though.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There is no code-stated distance that you have to be so far away from electrical equipment with a gasline. That being said, you do have to maintain clearances for the panelboard. The gasline cannot be directly above the panel (or "in the shadow" of the panel) and cannot impede the required 30x36" clearance required in front of a panelboard from the floor to the ceiling. 

Yoyizit's comments having to do with CSST gasline are somewhat true, but properly installed and bonded CSST should have no problem getting a fault to ground. I can hardly name you one plumber I know of that can do a textbook CSST install with protection, grounding, bonding, sizing, etc. There are no issues with proximity of CSST to electrical gear...Same as black pipe in that respect.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. The pipe in question is black pipe, not CSST, but point taken. Right now the pipe does some bizarre u-turn right over where I want the panel, but if I fix that then I'll have my required clearance above.


----------

